# possible new rig for christmas



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2007)

well i was thinking about making up a new rig as a christmas present to myself. here is what  come up with:

monitor

Graphics Card

RAM or from my old system but i do have two lots of that kit

AMD Processor and motherboard
or Intel Processor and motherboard

case

and finally this PSU

i know that if i hold off for a while the prices will drop and this is just an idea. main problem though is should i go AMD or intel???

i dont really have a budget but i dont want to go overboard - try and keep it below £500 i think would be ok


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2007)

whats your budget ?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2007)

edited


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2007)

ok ill have a look see what i can come up with


----------



## d44ve (Aug 31, 2007)

well, out of those two CPU's... I would go with the Intel chip


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 31, 2007)

any reasons why? or just personal prefrence?


----------



## mullered07 (Aug 31, 2007)

ARTT said:


> any reasons why? or just personal prefrence?



better than the 6000+ at stock and hands it its ass when oc to the hilt.

anyway this is what i came up with, way under your budget, same case but added a E4400 as youll ewasy get to 3ghz with that and the asus p5b, if you wanted you could always add on some memory but i thought id stick with the memory you have for now just to keep it down

this ram isnt to bad and its quite cheap too

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/98708


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 1, 2007)

wow how do i not find these types of prices!

see you went for intel and a different graphics card. i am definatley going to upgrade my card soon - think its just to slow and playing GRAW it sometimes hangs for a tiny second.

i was hoping for a high stock speed - i just dont feel comfortable in my self to OC yet.

thanks for the advice though much appreciated


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 1, 2007)

can any one tell me how long the Sapphire 2600XT 256MB is?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 1, 2007)

i would do the e6750 and a newer board i dont think the chip will even work on a 945 chipset


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 1, 2007)

ah crud and it looked so promissing


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2007)

anybody got a quad core processor? just looking at them now trying to find the best CPU for about £100 - they worth it?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 2, 2007)

going on the back of reviews - anybody got suggestions? anybody?


----------



## cdawall (Sep 4, 2007)

look for the 650i ultra board not hte sli it will oc better and you dont need sli seeing how your getting an ATi vid card


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 10, 2007)

updated list 2.01 here

if anyone would like to give advise it would be appreciated

thanks

update 2.02 here


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Sep 11, 2007)

you could get a far better monitor than that for 100 pounds


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 11, 2007)

Isn't christmas in like 4 months?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2007)

i just ordered a 6750  i will get it tommorow,so i will be posting some benchies.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

no its tommorow go get you cookies.....

So this thread is basically sensless in 4 months prices will drop or the new amd cpu will be there. Maybe get money first then in late december early january we can tell you what to buy...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks guys i just really want a better computer, and i basically want one that wil last me a good 3 years without having to upgrade anything. thats the theory anyway...


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah but the other theory is buy Hardware when you have the money and plan then.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 11, 2007)

money is not an issue i have a max of about 2 and half grand (£) if i wanted to. the issue is time wont hurry its ass up!


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 11, 2007)

OKay then wait for new Amd Cpus and decide then what to buy.


----------

